# Certified Copies



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Good morning all,

I have a question about certified copies that need to supplied for the defacto subclass 820 visa application.

It says in the Partner Booklet the following:

_*Certified copies*
Do not supply original documents with your application unless asked to do so. If an original document is required at any stage, the department will ask for it. Please note that police checks are the exception. You must provide original police checks. You should provide 'certified copies' of original documents. 'Certified copies' are copies authorised, or stamped as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you currently reside. All Australian missions have the facility to certify or witness documents and statutory declarations if necessary (this service may attract a charge). For certification in Australia, see the indicative list of persons on the next page under 'Who can witness statutory declarations and/or form 888'._

So basically any copies of documents need to be certified? Does this apply just to the identification documents of the sponsor and applicant (passport, payslips, tax assessments, etc) or also of copies of utility bills, copies of lease agreements, etc?

Thanks in advance.

FT


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

They are talking mainly about the important documents, such as birth certs and marriage certs. etc.

All of the other evidence of a shared household e.g. bank statements, bills, travel receipts can be originals. Just make sure you copy them for your own records. My partner's CO actually handed back some original evidence, like our lease agreements, as they were still current, after she made a copy of them.

Also, make sure the PCC is original.


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

aussiegirl said:


> They are talking mainly about the important documents, such as birth certs and marriage certs. etc.
> 
> All of the other evidence of a shared household e.g. bank statements, bills, travel receipts can be originals. Just make sure you copy them for your own records. My partner's CO actually handed back some original evidence, like our lease agreements, as they were still current, after she made a copy of them.
> 
> Also, make sure the PCC is original.


Thanks Aussiegirl.

So anything that isn't an original I will have certified. I'd rather not give originals of my bank statements so I'll definitely have those certified.

About the PCC, alas I was one of the fortunate ones that needed PCC from three different countries and yes I will give the originals of those!

Cheers, nearly there... plan to lodge the second week of July! 

FT


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Copies of non-important documents don't have to be certified, so you don't need to certify copies of the bank statements. Just give them photocopies.

Also, in your application cover letter, if you give them original statements and other non-essential docs, you can ask to have them back. They usually hand back evidence once it's been assessed.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

(I sent in an original birth certificate! This was deliberate because I had ordered a replacement original specifically for my visa, so I ordered two replacements and sent one. However the processing officer kindly assumed I did it accidentally, and returned it).
Yeah, do NOT follow my example.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

When applying for PMV [Sub class 300], do I need to send the original passport ? Because when I applied for Tourist visa, I had to submit the original passport.

I plan to apply for Tourist visa again once I have lodged PMV...so I assume I will need to have the passport with me to travel if tourist visa is approved..

Any help or thoughts ?


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

francesco_totti said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I have a question about certified copies that need to supplied for the defacto subclass 820 visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi rancesco_totti; in my undestanding about certified copies is all your documents like the photocopy of your partner's passport and the travel pages,birth certificate,marriage cert.or divorce cert. if applicable, and other evindences proving your relationship should be stand or sign by the JP or other qualified person can witness your claim,see the statutory declarations form there are the list there of the person can witness..

CHEERS...


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> When applying for PMV [Sub class 300], do I need to send the original passport ? Because when I applied for Tourist visa, I had to submit the original passport.
> 
> I plan to apply for Tourist visa again once I have lodged PMV...so I assume I will need to have the passport with me to travel if tourist visa is approved..
> 
> Any help or thoughts ?


Hi ebinmoothedam,
Just submit certified copies of your passport for PMV application.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear IMkddj

Thanks for the information. Yes I will be submitting the certified copies of my passport. And when I apply for tourist visa separate, I will have to give the original passport.

ebin


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Dear IMkddj
> 
> Thanks for the information. Yes I will be submitting the certified copies of my passport. And when I apply for tourist visa separate, I will have to give the original passport.
> 
> ebin


Hiya,
Yes you're right! You have to submit your passport along with TV application. I also applied TV a week after lodging PMV. And it was granted. Good luck to you!

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Hiya,
> Yes you're right! You have to submit your passport along with TV application. I also applied TV a week after lodging PMV. And it was granted. Good luck to you!
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Hi IMkddj,where did u lodge your PMV? is it here in manila, philippines? how did u do that lodge your PMV then after a week the TV?how many months u apply for TV?what reason u gave them why will u wish to have the TV? pls help me coz i wish to have a TV after lodging my PMV on the second week of August this year.by the way im a filipina?are u filipina too?


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

allansarh said:


> Hi IMkddj,where did u lodge your PMV? is it here in manila, philippines? how did u do that lodge your PMV then after a week the TV?how many months u apply for TV?what reason u gave them why will u wish to have the TV? pls help me coz i wish to have a TV after lodging my PMV on the second week of August this year.by the way im a filipina?are u filipina too?


Yes I'm a Filipina  
Yes I lodged it in Australian Embassy - Manila. Me and my partner, fiance that time, were saddened by the fact that we're away after being together for 3 months in Sydney. Went here for 3 months prior to PMV application.

So yea we lodged PMV then decided to lodged another TV visa. I used my Fiance visa as a reason to come back to Philippines for the decision. Then our couple friend are getting married, so they wrote a letter that they want me to attend the said occasion, so I submitted the TV application with that letter, together with their wedd. invitation. It was granted. But only a 3 months TV because my CO told me I just came back from OZ. So he can only grant me a 3 months tourist visa. But it was ok. Better that nothing


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear IMkddj

A quick doubt / thought came into my mind regarding certified copies.

Do we have to give original documents regarding NOIM, Impediment Certificates, Statutory declaration etc. OR, certified copies of all these documents ?

When I gave a deeper thought, we can take copies from all the original documents [except police clearance], get them certified and sent to immi ! right ?

or is it that ..some documents have to be original [like police certificate / NOIM / application form] and that other remaining supporting documents have to certified ?

A little bit confused now !


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Dear IMkddj
> 
> A quick doubt / thought came into my mind regarding certified copies.
> 
> ...


Hi Ebinmoothedam,
NOIM doesn't need to be certified. Just give the copy that your celebrant gave you. Be sure to make a copy for yourself to keep. Just in case, it was lost and they request another one. In Certificate of Singleness, I'm not sure, depends on Embassy where you're planning to lodge your application.
Because when I submitted mine, I requested from my country, and they sent it directly to the embassy. They do not accept birth certificate and singleness certificate that doesn't go through that process.

Statutory Declaration doesn't need to be certified because someone needs to witness it anyway. 
By the way, are talking you about Stat dec from you or from friends and family??

If from you you can write it in a plain paper, put the date and sign it. If its from friends and family, you have to use your Form 888 and go to an authorised certifying officer

To make my answer clear, submit the original copy of NOIM, police clearance. Certified the singleness certificate, depends where you're gonna submit it. If they accept certified or what the original. But I reckon certified will do. Stat dec from friends and family need not to be certified because someone need to witness it anyway.
Forms from applicant and sponsor just need sign from them (You and your partner).

Let me know if you have more question.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear IMkddj


Thanks for the response. Yes I understood the concept. Those documents (except police clearance certificate) that relate to applicant and the sponsor's identity and character are to be submitted as certified copies. The other documents that relate to the relationship, marriage etc are to be witnessed and sent in original. This is what I understand now. I was thinking we will keep the originals of all the documents(after getting it witnessed) except the police certificate, and certify it that they are copies of original document and sent them to visa officer. But it seems we need to send original copies of document that support the evidence of relationship.

Also, "non-impediment certificate", the one that proves you are single, is not available in India...or I could not find more information about it. So I plan to write it as a statutory declaration claiming I am single and then witnessing it by a notary public. 

This is one concern I have.

Thanks


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Dear IMkddj
> 
> Thanks for the response. Yes I understood the concept. Those documents (except police clearance certificate) that relate to applicant and the sponsor's identity and character are to be submitted as certified copies. The other documents that relate to the relationship, marriage etc are to be witnessed and sent in original. This is what I understand now. I was thinking we will keep the originals of all the documents(after getting it witnessed) except the police certificate, and certify it that they are copies of original document and sent them to visa officer. But it seems we need to send original copies of document that support the evidence of relationship.
> 
> ...


Hello again ebinmoothedam,
What kind of relationship evidences do you mean, if its like for financial, like bank statement, letter from the bank. It doesn't need to be certified. A copy will do.

If its for social context, like cards, you can have it certified,

If evidences like screenshot from phone, email. A copy will do.

If the document had been certified you have to send the original document that has been signed by a qualified certifying officer. Not a photocopy of that. You can make a copy of that and keep for your own records. Just be sure to submit the copy where the signature was originally signed.

Character requirement, like Police clearance doesn't need to be certified. Just send the original.

Marriage certificate don't need to be witnessed. Because it has seal from marriage registry. But needs to submit a certified copy.

If you can't find way to get singleness certificate


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Dear IMkddj
> 
> Thanks for the response. Yes I understood the concept. Those documents (except police clearance certificate) that relate to applicant and the sponsor's identity and character are to be submitted as certified copies. The other documents that relate to the relationship, marriage etc are to be witnessed and sent in original. This is what I understand now. I was thinking we will keep the originals of all the documents(after getting it witnessed) except the police certificate, and certify it that they are copies of original document and sent them to visa officer. But it seems we need to send original copies of document that support the evidence of relationship.
> 
> ...


Hello again ebinmoothedam,
What kind of relationship evidences do you mean, if its like for financial, like bank statement, letter from the bank. It doesn't need to be certified. A copy will do.

If its for social context, like cards, you can have it certified,

If evidences like screenshot from phone, email. A copy will do.

If the document had been certified you have to send the original document that has been signed by a qualified certifying officer. Not a photocopy of that. You can make a copy of that and keep for your own records. Just be sure to submit the copy where the signature was originally signed.

Character requirement, like Police clearance doesn't need to be certified. Just send the original.

Marriage certificate don't need to be witnessed. Because it has seal from marriage registry. But needs to submit a certified copy.

If you can't find way to get singleness certificate, my advice is call embassy and ask them about what you can do.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> If the document had been certified you have to send the original document that has been signed by a qualified certifying officer. Not a photocopy of that. You can make a copy of that and keep for your own records. Just be sure to submit the copy where the signature was originally signed.


Yes. Got it.

Regarding the singleness certificate, will check with the embassy and will update here so it will be helpful for others also.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Yes. Got it.
> 
> Regarding the singleness certificate, will check with the embassy and will update here so it will be helpful for others also.


Good luck on your application. You'll be fine 

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------

